# Transfer Express Offers Free September Webinar on Easy View Live!



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you need artwork, Easy View, a free online art designer offered by Transfer Express, is loaded with templated layouts and clip art. In a new webinar, Easy View Live!, see a full demonstration of its capabilities and get questions answered. 

This program was designed to allow anyone to design professional-looking designs without any art training or skills. The session is scheduled for Thursday, September 15 at 2 p.m. EDT. Watch as our expert creates layouts in seconds and adds distress and patterns. You’ll also learn how to upload your own artwork and create a cost-saving gang sheet. 

Register for “Easy View Live!” and find out about other Transfer Express heat printing webinars and watch previously recorded sessions athttp://www.transferexpress.com/webinars.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

